# Horizon Nemo '39 Info needed



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently purchased a 1980 Horizon Nemo '39 cutter that (I think) was manufactured in Clearwater, FL in the 80's. I understand there were about 6-12 boats manufactured before the owner went out of business. Does anyone have any information about these boats? I have nothing but a set of specifications and a drawing. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Horizon 39*

I'm the reasonably happy owner of an Horizon 39 which is currently "in transit" from Manitowoc Wi to the Caribbean via the inland waterways. There are/were about 40 of these vessels here and there produced between 1980 and 1989 when the company went out of business. Based on "the numbers" the Horizon was featured as "one of the best off-shore boats" available for under $100,000 by Cruising World back in 1998. Primarily the Horizon was sold first as a bare hull for fitting out by the owner/yard as a sloop, cutter, or even ketch/yawl.

I understand that the company manuafactured a few boats under the brand name of Nemo. As much as I can tell, each vessel is more or less unique. By today's standards they are heavy and slow but in a full gale with wave crests above the radar mast I've been thoroughly pleased with the boats ability to handle the weather! IMHO, the Horizon can well serve the cruising needs of a cruiser for a couple who doesn't need 3 suites and 2 heads from the ex-charter boats and prefer more room for minor things like extra batter bank, water, fuel, sails, etc. My own cutter version of the craft has a stainless bow sprit for carrying an asymetrical spinnaker well forward of the headsails.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

THE COMPANY

Horizon Yacht Company of Largo, Florida, manufactured the Horizon 39 during the 1980's. Barry Scharf owned the company. Barry commissioned yacht designer Burk Borges, who did many Morgan designs, to design the Horizon 39. The company built 30 - 40 boats during the 1980's, and enjoyed the reputation as a quality cruising boat builder. 
Most were sold as kits for "one of a kind" custom rig and interior fitting, but 
several boats were completely finished and sold under the name NEMO 39. 
The price in 1984 for a finished NEMO 39 boat was $140,000.

Bare hulls with a deck started at around $30,000 with two transom styles: traditional for
ketch and reverse for cutter/sloop plan. The company was expanding to include a 45' modelin addition to the 39 and 26 when the market for cruising boats collapsed.

The company went out of business in 1988.

HULL AND DECK CONSTRUCTION

Construction of hull was very high quality, using .06" Isothalic gel coats and laminating resin.
The 4 layers of 1.5 oz. mat and 24 oz. Woven roving were laid down longitudinally, 
over the full length of the hull, with 12" overlaps at the waterline, garboard area, and keel. 
One additional layer was laid down from above the WL to mid-keel and 2 additional layers from 
mid keel to the centerline. When the hull was complete, a 4" inward turning hull flange was 
laminated to the upper 12" of the hull, doubling the thickness at the sheer. The production 
rate was slow, allowing each hull about 3 weeks in the mold. The hull mold was a one piece
lamination, heavily reinforced, and set on rollers.

The deck mold was adapted from Morgan 40 tooling. The deck lamination schedule included .06" ISO gel coat and 1.5 oz. Mat, 2 layers of mat and 24 oz. Woven roving, a 0.5" plywood
core bedded with wet chop over all deck surfaces, including the cabin sides and 1 additional
layer of 1.5 oz. Mat and 24 oz. woven roving. 
Most Horizon boats were finished with traditional interiors.

YACHT DESIGN FACTORS

DISP/LENGTH RATIO	331 (>300 = heavy cruiser)
SA/DISP RATIO 16.94 (>20 = "high performance")
VELOCITY RATIO 1.04 (1 - 1.14 for cruiser)
BALLAST RATIO 0.41 (nominal for centerboard designs)
NOMINAL SPEED 6 - 6.5 Knots
HULL SPEED 7.34 Knots
MAX SPEED 7.78 Knots
COMFORT FACTOR	37.6 (Cruisers range between 30 - 40 )
CAPSIZE RISK 1.64 (SNAME data, from Fastnet race, <2 = good)
ROLL PERIOD 4.3 seconds (CB up)
MOMENT OF INERTIA	800,000 
STABILITY INDEX 1.14 (1=stiff, >1.5=tender)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I really appreciate the information. I thought I had the only one for a while. My wife and I really like the boat - it's stable and definately built well. We had it up to 8kts in a gale and didn't even bury the rail. I'm located in Tarpon Springs at the Achote Harbor marina if you happen to sail by. I would live to see your boat. Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Horizon 39*

I too, own a Horizon 39 and have been researching' with little in the way of results, for the past six months.

I started with the HXY prefix on the hull number. The HXY (MIC Manufacturer Identification Code) now belongs to HOLBY MARINE of Bristol, RI. All I could get from the USCG MIC Site was that Holby "has been using this MIC since the late1980's." I contacted Holby (A Mr. Barrett) who had "no idea what I was talking about."

There was an owners group run by a guy named Bob Mahafy in Virginia. I contacted him by e-mail. He informed me that the hulls were made by Columbia!(?) Subsequent contact with him proved fruitless and ended when he allowed as how he sold his Horizon and was no longer associated with the group. My impression was that he no longer wished to be bothered with it.

I tried to get info on Barry Scharf and found no recent listing in Clearwater but found one in Treasure Island. Will wait to see what that turns up.

The hull design looks like a Shannon and while an e-mail to Shannon produced no hard information, there was considerable interest and a promise from Shannon's CEO to pass my request on to one of his employees who might know something about it. That was the end of that.

In Johnsboatstuff.com there is mention of the Horizon in a reprint of a "Cruising World" article which talks about using "fuzzy Logic" in choosing a cruising sailboat. On that list, it shows the Horizon 39 in the "$75,000 to $100,000" list of BEST CRUISERS UNDER $100,000 - right up there with the BCC's, Hans Christian, 38's, Pacific Seacraft 31's, Cape Dory 36's, PC 34's and Morris 28's!!! A nice group to be in.

Bottom line: I guess we have to remember the market turbulence in the 80's for "yachts." Information comes in dribs and drabs. I will continue my search and "thread in" if I come up with anything further.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Market Turbulence for "Yachts"*

If I find out more, I too will post. With the price of crude oil, the cost of a hull & deck for a sturdy glass-reinforced plastic boat like the Horizon / Nemo has gotta be going out of sight! The boating industry at the end of this decade may look like the one in the 80's. I'm only glad that sails provide most of the forward motion...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New engine problem*

Hi - Thanks for your responses. A new problem has developed. My 50 HP Perkins has been acting up lately and seems to bog down after 1 hr of use. The temperature guage goes to redline and I don't seem to be making any headway - 4-5 mph. I just had a mechanic look the boat over (sea trial) this afternoon and he said the water intake wasn't blocked and the engine seemed to be running correctly. He suggests taking out and cleaning (or replacing) the heat exchanger. Any idea where to find a replacement unit for my boat? Also, anyone know where to find a mechanic near Tarpon Springs, FL that charges less than $100 per hour. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Late Response to engine problem.*

Sorry folk, but we've been cruising the Gulf of Alaska while waiting for better conditions on the Gulf Coast of the lower 48.... Had a Whale of a time!!
The slow overheating problem sounds to me like an impeller deficit on your water pump. Basically, you are getting some cooling, but the volume isn't up to spec. and eventually the engine overheats. Pull the pump and take a look. Don't need a mechanic, just a wrench.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Horizon 39*

We purchased our Horizon 39 Ketch in St. Petersburg in Winter of 2005 and brought her up to Lake Michigan for some refit - up the eastcoast around Nova Scotia and in thru the St Lawrence. We took her back out this year via the same route and lost the centerboard around sable point Nova Scotia. We have talked to one other Horizon owner on Lake Huron who said he had lost his centerboard also, but he was able to get the mold and make a new one. We of course did not get his contact info, because at the time "we would never lose ours". Anyone else have this happen or have any info on where the mold could be tracked down?
Great vessel, 40 knot winds, full knock down, whales within 20feet and not a bit of problem. Would not trade her for any of the newer "plastic boats" <G>
Jim


----------



## Nomad016 (Jul 15, 2008)

I built,own and sail a Horizon 39, hull #16. I think I did run into Jim Staff up in Lake Huron, several years ago. I believe he had purchased the former Panache, out of St. Petersburg, Fla. and was headed home. Sorry you lost your centerboard. To the best of my knowledge, the complete mouldings for the Horizon 39 are owned by Dr. Paul Tilka of Seminole Fla. His last known address is 6166 Seminole Blvd and phone number 727-391-0715. I realize this information is probably of little value at this late date, but perhaps it will help someone else in similar circumstances


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nomad...welcome aboard. Note the dates on posts before replying...this is a 2 year old thread and the OP's are long gone.


----------



## Nomad016 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank You Comaraderie. Any inconvenience was unintentional on my part.


----------



## jimstaf (Aug 16, 2008)

*Panache*

guess what - even though the post was 2 years old you do get a reply!
Yes, we did meet you on Lake Huron on our way home. Since then we did locate Barry and Paul and the molds. They helped me rebuild the centerboard and are great people. Since we met you the boat went back out to FLA where we fixed the centerboard, then last year over to the Bahamas for the winter. The trip back got us into 51 knot winds out of the North in the middle of the night in the middle of the gulf stream. Panache didn't have any trouble, handles way more than I want to handle! Look out for those squall lines. This year she will go back to the bahamas for the winter. How is your vessel doing? Feel free to email me - well I don't have enough posts to include my email so I guess you can't feel free to email me, so we will have to contact you thru this board I guess.
Jim


----------



## gar37bic (Sep 24, 2007)

The thread lives!! I happened upon this because I just found a Horizon 39 (A.K.A. Nemo 39) available for sale online. I had never heard of them before and wanted to find out more, so Google to the rescue. I'm looking for a liveaboard cruiser that would work for singlehanding. At first glance anyway, this looks like a qualified boat type and might be worth taking a deeper look.


----------



## Nomad016 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Nemo/Horizon 39 boats were very well-built boats. I believe some were factory finished, but many were purchased in varying states of completion, to be finished by the owner. They are well-mannered and forgiving to their skippers. My particular one is ketch-rigged, although most were sloops or cutters. Other posts in this forum contain the specs. I have sailed my boat on the Great lakes for the past 20 years, after completing her in 1988. My advice to you is to get the best surveyor you can, to determine the overall integrety of the vessel. Best of luck.


----------



## gar37bic (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks,
I'm glad to see the overall positive comments on Horizon boats. There really arent' very many out there, and there are a lot of 'other' brands with Horizon in the name to confuse you. The boat is in Dunedin FL, I'm in MA. I am acquainted with someone who lives in the area, who may get talked into going to get a first look at the boat for me. She doesn't like centerboards, so that should be interesting! I'm also thinking of visiting FL for the St. Pete boat show or the SSCA meeting in Melbourne, and visiting a few boats while I'm down there.


----------



## bluetommy77 (Oct 5, 2007)

so gar37

how did the horizon in dunedin work out? i've been noticing up for sale on the net...

t


----------



## jtopping (Apr 9, 2010)

*Delphinus*

Greetings

New owner of 1983 Horizon 39 center cockpit ketch "Delphinus". Originally built in 1983 she was finished and commissioned in 1985 by Sam Darah. Her early years were spent in Florida. She was purchased in Clearwater by my seller about 12 years ago and has lived on Lake Huron since then. Plans are to get to know her and update her for the next few years then do the Great Lakes/Caribbean (and maybe farther) thing.

The survey didn't turn up major issues, even though the boat has been on the hard uncovered for the last 5 years or so. The only major issue on the thread appears to have to do with the center board. I asked about checking the board and the pendant-turns out there is no way to check from inside the boat and may be difficult hanging from slings. The main reason for my post is to make contact with the thread as well as with the current holders of the molds so I can get some input on checking the health of the board.
Thanks in advance for all feedback.


----------



## sce56 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Looking at possibly buying a Nemo Horizon 39*

The ad says nothing about centerboard are there different keel models? Anymore any one can tell me to help decide? TIA Rick

Specs
Builder: Horizon
Designer: Borgees

Dimensions
LOA: 39 ft 0 in
Beam: 11 ft 3 in
LWL: 29 ft 0 in
Maximum Draft: 5 ft 5 in
Displacement: 21000 lbs

Engines
Engine Brand: Yanmar
Engine Model: 3GM30
Cruising Speed: 7 mph
Maximum Speed: 8 mph

Tanks
Fresh Water Tanks: (115 Gallons)
Fuel Tanks: (88 Gallons)
Holding Tanks: (12 Gallons)

Engines
Total Power: 30

Hull Configuration
Aft cockpit cutter rig w/long shoal draft keel.

ACCOMMODATIONS & LAYOUT
Main cabin forward, head to starboard. Cedar lined storage locker port. Large salon with dinette and settee. Full galley. Quarter berth aft on port side. Interior is a combination of rimu (New Zealand hardwood), black walnut and teak.


----------



## swiftibis (Aug 3, 2003)

*Panache for sale in Indiantown*

Hi Jim,
I saw this message you wrote from 2 years ago. My search for a new home and a global cruiser led me to your boat in Indiantown, Fl. My wife and I live in Niceville, FL, on our 1984 Hunter 31. The boat is a good sailor, but it's a little small, and we want to go to the Bahamas in a year or 2 safely. Our boat gets pretty nasty in big waves, and it's just small and light. Anyway just wondering if you and I could chat before we drive 8 hours to check out a boat.
Mike



jimstaf said:


> guess what - even though the post was 2 years old you do get a reply!
> Yes, we did meet you on Lake Huron on our way home. Since then we did locate Barry and Paul and the molds. They helped me rebuild the centerboard and are great people. Since we met you the boat went back out to FLA where we fixed the centerboard, then last year over to the Bahamas for the winter. The trip back got us into 51 knot winds out of the North in the middle of the night in the middle of the gulf stream. Panache didn't have any trouble, handles way more than I want to handle! Look out for those squall lines. This year she will go back to the bahamas for the winter. How is your vessel doing? Feel free to email me - well I don't have enough posts to include my email so I guess you can't feel free to email me, so we will have to contact you thru this board I guess.
> Jim


----------



## SecondWind30 (Mar 28, 2011)

My Father is Barry Scharf who owned and operated Horizon Yacht and Marine...If you have questions on your boat or need any info I can make that happen...Mike Scharf 727-324-3374


----------



## Ketchsolution (Oct 17, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to meet Barry, his wife and son when my search for the perfect boat led me to his Horizon 48, apparently the only one made. I immediately fell in love with Solution and love her more every time we sail her. I am slowly working through refitting her, but I can honestly say this is by far the best built boat I have ever seen. Heavy, solid offshore blue water cruising beast she is, trims and balances nicely and sails like a dream.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Horizon 39*



Nereus39 said:


> I'm the reasonably happy owner of an Horizon 39 which is currently "in transit" from Manitowoc Wi to the Caribbean via the inland waterways. There are/were about 40 of these vessels here and there produced between 1980 and 1989 when the company went out of business. Based on "the numbers" the Horizon was featured as "one of the best off-shore boats" available for under $100,000 by Cruising World back in 1998. Primarily the Horizon was sold first as a bare hull for fitting out by the owner/yard as a sloop, cutter, or even ketch/yawl.
> 
> I understand that the company manuafactured a few boats under the brand name of Nemo. As much as I can tell, each vessel is more or less unique. By today's standards they are heavy and slow but in a full gale with wave crests above the radar mast I've been thoroughly pleased with the boats ability to handle the weather! IMHO, the Horizon can well serve the cruising needs of a cruiser for a couple who doesn't need 3 suites and 2 heads from the ex-charter boats and prefer more room for minor things like extra batter bank, water, fuel, sails, etc. My own cutter version of the craft has a stainless bow sprit for carrying an asymetrical spinnaker well forward of the headsails.


have you got photos of your boat


----------



## Odevie (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi All! 

I release this post is quite old, but it looks like it gets revisited every few years so thought this might be the best place to say hi and ask for some advice - My wife and I recently purchased a 1987 Horizon 39 here in Australia that had been sailed across from the states in the mid 90's. We are giving her a new home and have been doing some extensive repairs. While searching technical information on the boat we came across these posts - I was wondering if there was any way to get some of the design drawings or information on the vessel, as we have been repairing quite a lot of rot and wanted to make sure any areas that we repaired were in line with the original design requirements. We have already needed to replace the entire deck core from bow back to cockpit, as well as rot in bulkheads etc and are now looking at the mast step and flooring... The mast step appears to be a solid fibreglass block which had 1" plywood boxing it in - The plywood had quite bad rot, but I'd like to know if it had any structural purpose or was simply a frame for the sole. I'm sure I'll have millions of other questions as we go but we're learning and she is slowly coming back to life... She is the cutter rig, shoal draft keel version - just hauled out yesterday to inspect the hull and start on a repaint as well (see pic) ... Hope you can help!


----------



## PopRocks416 (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, it's been a year or so since the last post, so I guess it's time for another bump. I own a 1983 Nemo cutter. I'd love to connect with other owners. I'm afraid there may not be very many of us out there any more.


----------



## Marquesas (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi, 
We have a Horizon 39 ketch located in western Norway. We have had the boat for some years crusing the west coast of Norway. Exelent boat for the two of us.


----------

